# Utillity warehouse anyone ??



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi ...was speaking to someone  they recommended joining this website 'aparently' you get loads of discounts off your household bills ..


Has anyone done this ??....seems to good to be true ...

Thanks Hope XXX


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Me and all my family are with utility warehouse for our gas electric and phone   I havent found anyone that can beat them on prices and when someone from a rival company stops you in supermarkets etc and says they can beat what your paying now and they ask who your supplier is, they always so no sorry cant beat them  

Nikki xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi ...

awww gosh thats good ....they say you have to pay them a fee each month ??..also have you got the discount card ??...how does it work ...

Sorry for the questions ...


Thanks Hope XX


----------

